# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة  قضائية قتل عمد

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سابقة  قضائية قتل عمد
نمرة القضية: م أ / م ك / 243/1970المحكمة: محكمة الإستئنافالعدد: 1970

المبادئ:
قانون العقوبات – الإستفزاز الشديد المفاجئ- المادة 249 (1) من قانون العقوبات يجب إتحاد العنصرين (1) شدة الفعل الإستفزازي و (2) عنصر المفاجأة- السلوك السي من جانب الزوجة نوع من فساد الحياة الزوجية يؤدي إلي الإنفصال أو الطلاق ولا يعتبر سلوكاً إستفزازياً إذا أنعدم إتحاد عنصر الشدة والمفاجأة. الإستفزاز الشديد هو الحالة النفسية أو العصبية التي يصاب بها المتهم متأثراً بأي فعل أو سلوك يصدر من المجني عليه بحيث يكون المتهم فاقد الشعور والإحساس بطريقة فجائية ومؤقتة وفي نفس الوقت يجب أن يكون الفعل الإستفزازي شديداً وعنيفاً في وقته وعليه سلوك الزوجة المشين أو المريب يعتبر فعلاً أو سلوكاً إستفزازياً شديداً وعنيفاً في وقته 249 (1) من قانون العقوبات إذا أنعدم إتحاد عنصري الشدة والمفاجأة وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر نوعاً من فساد الحياة الزوجية يؤدي إلي الإنفصال أو الطلاق.

الحكم:


محكمة الإستئناف المدنية


حكومة السودان ضد حسن ملاح محمد الفقير


م أ / م ك / 243/1970

المحامي:
الحاج الطاهر أحمد............عن المتهم
عثمان الطيب(رئيس القضاء)- أغسطس 19/1970.
أنعقدت المحكمة الكبرى في الأبيض برئاسة القاضي الجزئي زكريا أحمد ؟؟؟؟بين يومي 12/4/ و 9/5/1970 لمحاكمة المتهم المذكور أعلاه متهماً بأنه في يوم 2/8/1969 بالأبيض طعن زوجته نجمة بشير محمد الفقير بسكين في صدرها و سبب وفاتها وبذلك يكون مرتكباً جريمة القتل العمد تحت المادة 251 من قانون العقوبات. أدانته المحكمة تحت هذه المادة وحكمت عليه بالإعدام.
طعن المتهم المتوفاة طعنة واحدة في الجانب الأيسر من صدرها، وتوفيت في نفس الوقت. ونقلت جثتها إلي مستشفى الأبيض وظهر من الكشف الطبي عن سبب الوفاة إن السكين وصلت إلي غشاء البلورة وفتحته، وأدى ذلك إلي دخول الهواء في الصدر وإنكماش الرئيتين، و تعطلت عملية التنفس، ونتجت الوفاة، أول ما أستجوب المتهم في يومية التحري بعد القبض عليه أعترف بأنه طعنها قاصداً ذلك وعندما أخذت أقواله أمام قاضي قال إنه كان يريد أن يضربها في وجهها ولكن أصابتها السكين في مكان آخر من جسمها لا يعرفه. وفي أقواله أمام قاضي التحقيق القضائي قال إنه أخذ السكين وطعنها ولكن لا يعرف في أي جزء من جسمها. وفي أقواله أمام المحكمة الكبرى قال إنه كان يريد أن يضربها بالسكين في وجهها وهي راقدة و أصابتها السكين في جنبها.
من خلاصة هذه الأقوال يتضح-كما وجدت المحكمة الكبرى- إن المتهم قد قصد طعن المتوفاة، وطعنها طعنة قوية بسكين حادة يستنتج منها أنه قد قصد قتلها.
ركز السيد محامي المتهم دفاعه على الفقرة الأولى من المادة 249 من قانون العقوبات. أي إن المتهم عند طعن المتوفاة كان واقعاً تحت إستفزاز شديد ومفاجئ أفقده السيطرة على نفسه، وبذلك تلزم أن تكون إدانته بالقتل الجنائي تحت المادة 253 من قانون العقوبات.
ولكيما تقرر صحة هذا الدفاع أو عدمه يتوجب تتبع الوقائع عن العلاقة بين المتهم والمتوفاة وسلوكهما حتى لحظة الحادث. 
ينتمي المتهم والمتوفاة إلي قبيلة المسيرية ولك واحد منهما إبن عم الآخر. و والد المتهم هو ملاح محمد الفقير رئيس محكمة أبوكوع الأهلية ومن أعيان المسيرية. ويظره إن أبناء العائلة وبناتها نالوا حظاً من التعليم. يعمل المتهم محاسباً في مجلس ريفي المسيرية. تزوج المتهم بإبنة عمه المتوفاة من قبل حوالي عشر سنوات، وظلوا يعيشون بين المجلد والفولة ولقاوة ويقومون بزيارات للأبيض. تزوج المتهم بزوجة ثانية، وتزوج بثالثة في حوالي 1968. وبطبيعة الحال ضاقت المتوفاة ذرعاً بهذه الزيجات المتعددة ولم ترض عن زوجها وصارت تشعر بتعاسة معه. ونشأت بينهما الخلافات التي أدت في مرة من المرات إلي الطلاق الذي أعادها بعده إلي عصمته. ويبدو أنها أصبحت تفكر جدياً في الإبتعاد عنه.
يظهر إنها في إحدى سفراتها إلي الأبيض أو في غيرها تعرفت على شاب يدعى يوسف عباس (شاهد الإتهام الخامس)، و أنسجمت معه في علاقة حب. وأصبحا يتبادلان خطابات الحب. ولإستكمال القصة أرى أن نرجع إلي بعض تلك الخطابات.
أول رسالة عثرت ليوسف إلي المتوفاة نجمة مرسلة من الأبيض ومؤرخة 29/6/1968، ويسمى نفسه فيها (أختك المشتاقة سلمى) وبعد التحية والأشواق يقول لها فيها تسلمت منذ يومين رسالتك التي أنتظرتها، والحق يقال لقد أعادت الطمأنينة إلي قلبي كما أعاد قميص يوسف البصر إلي عيني والده. ويذكر لها إن الأيام القصيرة التي قضياها معاً كان لها أطيب الأثر في نفسيهما وينهي الخطاب بأبيات الشعر الأتية:
لك في خيالي روضة فينانة غنى على أغصانها شاديها
يحمي مغارسها ويرعى نبتها راع يجنبها البلي وبقيها
فإذا النوى طالت على وشفني جرحى وعاد لمهجتي يدميها
نسق الخيال زهورها و ورودها فقطفتها وشممت عطرك فيها
ورسالة أخرى من الأبيض مؤرخة 19/11/1968 مذيلة بعبارة (المخلص إلي الأبد أنا) يقول في هذه الرسالة: أريد أن أكتب شيئاً منمغاً كعبارات القصص ولكني لا أجد أبلغ من الكلمة السهلة (أحبك) عندما تنبع من أعماق القلب ويردد كلمة أحبك. ويمضي فيتغزل في سحر عينيها الغامض وإبتسامتها ورقتها الحالمة. ويذكر أيام اللقاء التي مرت سريعاً ويتشوق إلي لقائها وإنه في إنتظار الموعد الذي حددته والذي يراه بعيداً ويستعجلها الحضور. ويذكر لها إنه عرف بقصة طلاقها، ويعلق عليه بأن المولى أنقذها من حسن، وإنه سعيد لهذه النهاية. وبعد حديث عن بعض الأخوات وذهابه للخرطوم وعودته يقول لها (ما زلت عند وعدي وطبعاً الظروف تغيرت) ونضيف إلي ذلك إنه كان ينوي أن يحضر لها في المجلد، ولكن عليها أن تحضر بأسرع فرصة لأن الشوق فاض. ويمضي في حديث حب وهيام عنيف ويضيف إليه أبياتاً من الشعر اللطيف ويختم الرسالة هكذا.
إلي حين حضورك 
سأظل بعدك للسجون وللعصابات الآخر
أقتات بالذكرى الحبيبة إذ تعاودني الذكر
إن أتجهت أو إلتفت أرى خيالك في الأثر
والرسالة الثانية من يوسف من الأبيض مؤرخة 18/12/1968 إلي منية النفس نجمة- كما بداها. بعد الشوق واللهفة الشديد إلي اللقيا، خبرها إنه في ذلك اليوم استلم رسالتها الغالية، وأعتذر عن عدم الرد على رسالتها السابقة. ودخل معها في حوار بهذه العبارة (لاحظت تساؤلاً في خطابك عما أقصد بكلمة الظروف عندما علقت على قولك (أما زلت عند وعدك. بالطبع أوعدتك بأنني سأظل أحبك ما دمت حيا، وإن ما من حب إلا وله نهاية سعيدة هذا هو مفهوم الحب. وعندما حصل ما زلت أريد حيا، وإن ما صدراً حنوناً ويقول لها إن الظروف هي ظروف رجوعها إلي زوجها ما زالت قائمة. ويمضي فيجد لها العذر بأنها كتبت تلك في إندفاعاتها عندما ذكرت أنها لا تريد أن تغمس نفسها مع الزوجة الثالثة و إن حسن خلق لها مشاكل كثيرة. ويذهب في القول هكذا.
(نجمة) أنت شابة يتمناها الجميع ولو القدر كان يجمعنا قبل زواجك من حسن لكنت فتاة أحلامي وزوجتي. هل تذكرين في أول لقاء لنا إنني قلت لك لماذ لم أعرفك قبل اليوم. وبعد معرفتي لك أكثر و أكثر وحبي لك يا ترى ماذا كنت تتوقعين غير ان احمد الله على خلاصك وبانك صرت حره وكلانا متعلق بالآخر ماذا ياترى ان نفعل غير العيش مع بعض .
ثم يتساءل إن كانت تحب حسن أو أنها تحب طفلها بشير ويؤكد لها إنه لا زال عند وعده ويردد ما زال عند وعده وإنه مستعد أن يضحي تضحية كبرى في سبيل حبها.
وظهرت في إجراءات القضية رسالة من نجمة إلي يوسف، وهي ليس (مؤرخة) ولكن يبدو أنها كانت قبل رسالة يوسف المؤرخة 8/12/1968 إذ أنها ذكرت فيها إقتران حسن بزوجة ثالثة. والطلاق الذي تدعى وقوعه وحسن ينكره وإصرارها عليه ومحاولتها الإبتعاد عنه ودخول الوساطات لحملها على تغيير رأيها. وهي تبدأ هذه الرسالة بأبيات من الشعر أولها:
أستخبر الشمس كلما طلعت و أسال البرق عنكم كلما لمعا
و آخر تلك الأبيات:
لا تحسبو إنني بالغير مشتغل إن الفؤاد بحب الغير ما وسعا
وتزف إليه الأشواق مع النسمات الرقيقة عبر المسافات البعيدة، وتعبر له عما في قلبها من شوق لرؤياه. وتعتذر عن التأخير في الكتابة إليه لما هي فيه من مشاكل، وتعتذر أيضاً لعدم تمكنها من كتابة كل شئ عن قصتها مع الثعلب الماكر الذي أضاف إلي العدد ثالثة- تعني الزوجة الثالثة. و تختم الرسالة بأبيات من الشعر.
وتكتب له رسالة أخرى مؤرخة 15/1/1969، تقول فيها (حبيبي لقد أتاني خطابك الذي أحاطني بعبارته العميقة العالية، وأعاد إلي طمأنينتي التي فقدتها منذ زمن، حبيبي إني لا اشك في حبك وغايتك أبداً.. والله ومدى قداسته أبداً... إنما الذي أرجوه هو الغاية وكل حب يدوم.. إلا وله نهاية سعيدة.. وتمضي فتتحدث عن الطلاق وتدخل الناس والرياء الإجتماعي وسوء العادات والتقاليد، التي وقفت سداً منيعاً دون بلوغتها غايتها، وتشكو حزنها وألمها وإنكسار قلبها في منزل حسن حيث لا يوجد عزاء ولا توجد رحمة وتحدثت عن منعها من الذهاب للأبيض ولكنها ستسعى لتجد الطريق إليها لكي تقابله.
ورسالة أخرى مؤرخة 15/3/1969 ترسلها نجمة لعزيزها تبدأ بالقبلات الحارة وتردد كلمة حبيبي وتقول ما أبلغ هذه الكلمة التي تنبع من سويداء قلب مفعم بالشوق الأكيد... وتمضي قائلة، طبعاً أعلم علم اليقين بما تكنه لي من إخلاص وحب فياض وتضحية، وقد تسئ فهمي بأنني قد خنت حبك ولكن والله هذا لم ولن يحصل. وتطمئنه بأنها لم تكن لها حيلة في الرجوع لحسن بسبب الوساطات، وإن التأخير سيكون على حسابها، وأنها رأت الإستسلام لكي تجد فرصة أخرى، وترى إن هذا من اللباقة، إلي أن تنال إستقلالها كاملاً في القريب إنشاء الله. وحتى يتمكنان من بناء عشهما الحبيب وتؤكد له إن الذي أرجعها لحسن ليس حباً، و تتألم من الظلام الذي أطفأ نور عينيها وهصر قلبها وأنها فقدت شخصيتها وصارت له بلا إحساس. وتتساءل إن كان حسن يستطيع أن يستمر مع آلة بلا إحساس أو شعور. وترد بالنفي. ثم تسأل حبيبها (هل رجوعي بجسدي تراه خطأ في حق حبك؟ وروحي معك عقلي معك.. لا أظن ذلك) وتتألم لما هي فيه من عذاب نفسي، وتؤكد له إنها ستأخذ إستقلالها كاملاً شاملاً في القريب.
وأنقضت فترة زمنية حوالي الثلاثة أشهر لا تعرف ما حصل فيها من شأن يوسف. وبعدها شاءت المقادير أن تجمع العشيقين قدر الله أن توفيت عمة لحسن ونجمة في الأبيض، وحضر الأثنان للعزاء، وكان ذلك يوم 24/6/1969. وبعد نهاية أيام العزاء كان على حسن أن يرجع إلي مقر عمله في المجلد، و أما نجمة فأظهرت رغبتها لتبقى في الأبيض للعلاج. وتركها حسن هناك ورجع إلي المجلد بعد أن بقى في طريقه بضعة أيام في رجل الفولة.
وهنا بدأ الإتصال بين الحبيبين. وخوفاً من أعين الناس وشفقة على حبهما كان يتقابلا سراً، ويتفقان على مواعيد اللقاء بالرسائل. وقد وجدت بعض رسائل نجمة إلي يوسف التي تحدد له فيه ميعاد ومكان اللقاء.
كانت نجمة تسكن مع أحد أقربائها حيث تركها حسن، وكان في جوارهم قريبات ليوسف يتردد عليهن، ويبدو إن هناك قابلها لأول مرة، و كانت نجمة مصممة على ألا تعود لحسن وأن تبقى في الأبيض إلي الأبد حيث وجدت حبيبها وسكنت إليه وسكن إليها حتى يستطيعا أن يبنيا عشهما الهادئ وتنفيذاً لهذا التفكير أشتغلت نجمة موظفة للآلة الكاتبة في وكالة عروس الرمال للسفر والسياحة، وكان ذلك إبتداء من يوم 7/7/1969.
في إحدى رسائلها لحبيبها وهي معه في الأبيض كتبت له قائلة (أتمنى لنا دائماً السعادة والرفاهية في ظل القوي المتين الذي لا نهاية له كما أتمنى للعوازل آلاماً مرة على مدى السنين. وصلت البارحة في آمان الله وروحي بل ومعنوياتي في الثريا ونمت نوم قرير العين (مضت تحكي له أنها سمعت بعض الصغار في الحي يتحدثون عن حبهما وتكرار زيارته لمنزل عبدالمجيد لكي يراها. وقالت أنها قابلت هذا الحديث بجمود وبدون إكتراث، لأن مسألة حبهما لا ريب فيها، وعليهما أن يقابلا الموضوع بشجاعة، إذا عرفه وتناقله الناس.
كان حسن قد أرسل خطاباً إلي قريبهما الذي كانت تقيم معه لكي يستعجلها الرجوع وأيضاً أرسل لها برقية، وأخيراً أرسل خطاباً الذي ردت عليه بخطابها الذي عليه ختم بريد الأبيض المؤرخ 27/7/1969 وأيضاً عليه ختم بريد الملجد المؤرخ 31/7/1969.
وقالت له في هذا الخطاب إن الخطابات التي تجدها وبحوزته كانت قد أرسلت في لقاوة وكانت لها حياتها الخاصة التي تحياها بإعتبارها طالق. فقالت له إن شكوكه فيها لا محل لها. قالت فيه أنها أشتغلت بالمؤسسة، وإن العمل حق و واجب وشرف وكرامة، وإن إبنهما بشير فهو أمانة في عنقه، وثم أسترسلت في قصيدة من الشعر الحديث أنقل منها ما يلي:
متى يا سيدي تفهم بأني لست واحدة من صديقاتك
ولا فتحاً نسائياً يضاف إلى فتوحاتك
أياً جملاً من الصحراء لم يلجم
بأني لن أكون هنا رماداً في سيجارتك
ولا رأساً بين آلاف الرؤوس في مخداتك
ونهاد فوق مرمرة تسجل شكل بصماتك
وأيا سيد انفعالاتـــــــــــك
ومن صارت الزوجات بعضاً من هواياتك تكدسهن
بالعشرات في جدران صالاتك
متى تفهم؟
كهوف الليل في (المجلد) قد قتلت مرؤاتك
و أنت صريع شهواتك
تنام كأن المأساة ليست مآساتك
متى تفهم؟
متى يستقيظ الإنسان في ذاتك
وكان وصول هذا الخطاب في يوم الخميس وما أن قرأه حسن إلا وأستعد لسفر إلي الأبيض التي وصلها في حوالي العاشرة صباحاً يوم السبت وذهب للمنزل و وجد نجمة وطلب منها أن تذهب معه في الحال إلي المكتب الذي أشتغلت فيه لكي تستقيل. وأقترحت عليه كتابة خطاب إستقالة، ورفض حسن هذا الإقتراح واصر على الذهاب. وذهبا إلي ذلك المكتب وكانت تصحبهما قريبتهما جدة محمد الفقير. ودخلوا مكتب وكالة عروس الرمال للسياحة والسفر، و وجدوا صاحبها. و وجه له حسن السؤال عن كيف شغلوا نجمة عندهم إمرأة بدون موافقة زوجها. ويبدو إن الردود لم تكن مقنعة له وفيها بعض السخرية به، فأنفعل وهدد من كان هناك و وصل إلي الدرجة أن بعثر أثاث المكتب. وهنا خرج صاحب الوكالة لكي يبلغ البوليس. ولكن حسن ونجمة وجدة خرجوا قبل حضور البوليس ذهبوا إلي المنزل. و روت جدة محمد الفقير ما حصل بعد ذلك ويتلخص في الأتي:
ذهبوا إلي منزل حاج يوسف، وجلسوا. وقال حسن إنه كان غضبانا لأنه كان يفتكر في الأمر شيئاً آخر، ولكن ما دام نجمة تركت العمل وستذهب معه فإن الغضب زال عنه. وقال إنه لم يشرب شاي منذ أيام وطلب عمل شاي. وخرجت نجمة لتذهب إلي منزل جدة لأن ملابسها وأمتعتها كانت هناك. ولحق بها حسن ودخلا معاً في الحجرة وجلسا معاً، وجلست جدة في الفرندة. و لم يكن هناك حديث بين حسن ونجمة. وحضرت إحدى البنات تدعو حس للغداء، فرد بأنه لا يريد غداء وأنه مصدوع. وبعدها قالوا فلتحضر نجمة للغداء وقال حسن لا بأس. ولم تتحرك نجمة وقام حسن فجأة وطعنها وهي استلقت في السرير، وخرج حسن وهو يحمل السكين وجلس تحت شجرة. وفي نفس اللحظة دخلت جدة و وجدت نجمة مغمورة بدمائها ولا حركة فيها. وأستغاثت جدة حتى حضر إبنها جبارة. وحاولت جدة أخذ السكين من حسن، وقبل أن يتركها لها طعن بها نفسه و وقع على الأرض. وقد نقلت نجمة جثة هامدة كما نقل حسن جريحاً إلي المستشفى.
رواية حسن تقول إنهم بعد أن رجعوا من الوكالة للمنزل، قال إنه كان غضباناً لأنه كان يعتقد إن الشخص الذي أرسل لها الخطابات الغرامية، وهو الشخص الذي شغلها لكي تبقى معه في الأبيض، وكان مستاء من سلوكها لأنها أشتغلت بدون إذن. وقال إنه عاتهبها لأنه تركها في الأبيض للعلاج وليس للعمل وكتابة الخطابات الغرامية وأقترح عليها أن يحضر مصحف لتحلف عليه بأنها ستقطع علاقاتها مع يوسف، وأن ينتهي أمر الخطابات بدون أن يعرف عنها أحد شيئاً. وقبل ان ترد نجمه سمع حركه فى الباب الخارجي وذهب ولم يجد شيئاً وفي اثناء رجوعه رأى نجمة ترمي ببعض أوراق في حفرة الأدبخانة، ومن هناك ذهبت إلي منزل جدة. وقال إنه في أثناء ذلك وجد خطاباً غرامياً في حقيبة يدها وقام ولحق بها هناك، وجلس معها في الحجرة، قال إنه سألها عن ذلك الخطاب وردت عليه بأن تلك الخطابات التي وجدها حررت عندما كانت طالقة. وقال إنه رد عليها بأنه طلقها الساعة العاشرة مساء ورداها إلي عصمته في الساعة الثامنة صباحاً فكيف تكون مطلقة وكيف تتبادل تلك الخطابات. وقال إنها ردت عليه بما معناه أن ينظر إلي وجهها جيداً إن كان يرى إن مثل هذا الوجه يستحق أن يكون آهلاً لوجه مثل وجهه لولا أنها كانت غبية عندما تزوجته وهو رد عليها بما معناه إن وجهها ذلك الذي تفخر به فإنه سيشوهه لها حتى لا يرغب فيه أحد من بعد. وقال إنه أستل السكين الذي كان يلبسها وأراد أن يضربها في وجهها ومالت قليلاً فأصابتها السكين حيث أصابتها، هذا ملخص أقواله أمام المحكمة الكبرى، أما أمام قاضي الإحالة فلم يرد على قوله أنه في أثناء النقاش عن الخطابات الغرامية المتوفاة أساءته وهو أستل سكينه وطعنها ولا يدري في أي جزء من جسمها. وفي أقواله التي أدلى بها للمتحري عقب الحادث مباشرة، قال إنه أحضر مصحفاً وطلب منها أن تحلف أنها تترك يوسف ولا تكون لها علاقة معه، وأنها ردت أنها ستحلف أنها ستتركه، ولكن ليس كلياً وقال إنه هنا أخرج سكينه وطعنها.
لقد سردت كل هذا لأن المحكمة الكبرى لم تكن دقيقة في تقرير الوقائع التي قبلتها عما كان حاصلاً بالفعل، والتي طبقت عليها القانون للوصول إلي النتيجة إنه لم يكن هناك إستفزازاً شديد ومفاجئ أفقد حسن السيطرة على نفسه في وقت الطعن. إن المحكمة لم تعط إهتماماً كلياً لأقوال حسن في الصورتين، الصورة الأولى إنه طلب منها أن تحلف إنها ستترك يوسف وقالت إنها ستحلف أن تتركه ولكن ليس كلياً. والصورة الثانية أنها قالت له إن وجهها لا يستحق أن يكون آهلاً لوجهه يبدو إن المحكمة أعتبرت حسن غير صادق في الصورتين لوجود التناقض في أقواله، وأخذت بأقوال جدة وقبلتها على أنها تمثل الصورة الحقيقية، التي كانت أنه لم يكن هناك أي حديث بين حسن ونجمة. وكان حسن مستلقياً على سرير، وكانت نجمة تجلس على سرير آخر، وكانا صامتين. وفجأة قام حسن وخطأ نحو باب الحجرة، وأقبل على نجمة وطعنها. ناقشت المحكمة الكبرى قصة الخطابات الغرامية، أولاً الخطابات التي وجدها حسن في حقيبة نجمة في المجلد، وهي رسائل يوسف الثلاث التي سلف ذكرها.والرسالة التي قال حسن إنه وجدها في حقيبتها في اللحظات الأخيرة، على إعتبار أنها لا تحدث إستفزازاً شديداً مفاجئاً. قيل عن الرسائل إن حسن وجدها في 31/7/1969، وقد إستفزته ودفعته للقيام من المجلد والحضور إلي الأبيض. والواقع إنه لم يجدها في ذلك اليوم بل وجدها في وقت سابق وأنه كتب بشأنها لنجمة، وقد ردت عليه نجمة بخطابها الأخير الذي عليه ختم البريد 27/7/1969.
قررت المحكمة الكبرى إنه كانت هذه الخطابات الغرامية إستفزته، فإن الإستفزاز لم يكن مفاجئاً في وقت إرتكاب الجريمة، وعن الخطاب الذي وجده في اللحظات الأخيرة لم يكن مفاجئاً أيضاً لأنه أعتاد على مثل هذه الخطابات من قبل.
ركز السيد محامي المتهم دفاعه من ناحية الوقائع التي سببت الإستفزاز الشديد المفاجئ على الأتي:
(1)أثير المتهم بالمعلومات التي وصلته عن إلتحاق زوجته المتوفاة بوظيفة في الأبيض بدون علمه أو موافقته في حين أنه تركها هناك للعلاج.
(2)وفي نفس يوم وصول المعلومات عثر على رسائل الحب التي أرسلها لها يوسف.
(3)وأهتز المتهم للمرة الثالثة عندما حاول أن يضع حداً لعلاقة غير الشريفة بين المتوفاة وبين عشيقها يوسف، بأن يجلعها تحلف في المصحف بقطع علاقتها معه، وهي ترددت أو أمتنعت.
(4)وأهتز للمرة الرابعة عندما وجد في حقيبة يدها خطاباً غرامياً، أغلب الظن إنه من يوسف.
من كل ما تقدم فإني أقرر الوقائع التي أعتقد حصولها على الوجه الأتي:
عثر المتهم على الرسائل الغرامية بين أمتعة المتوفاة في المجلد وبعدها سمع بإلتحاقها بعمل في الأبيض. وعند ذلك حرر لها خطاباً يعاتبها ويتهمها ويتشكك في سلوكها وكان ردها عليه في خطابها الذي وصله يوم 31/7/1969 فقالت له عن الرسائل إنها كانت حياتها الخاصة التي تحياها عندما كانت طالق وتنفي الإتهامات وترد الشكوك. وقالت عن العمل إنه حق و واجب وشرف وكرامة. ومفهوم هذا مع مفهوم الشعر الذي كتبته في الخطاب انها لم تعد له، ولا ستعود له. لأنها ليست فتحاً نسائياً يضاف إلي فتوحاته، ولا رأساً بين آلاف الرؤوس على مخداته، وسألته متى يفهم ويستقيظ الإنسان في ذاته، إثارة هذا الخطاب وأعتقد إن عشيقها هو الذي هيأ لها العمل في الأبيض لكي تبقى معه. فأسرع للمجيء إليها.
وقبل أن أسترسل في سرد الوقائع بعد مقابلته لهأ يجب أن أعيد إلي الذاكرة ان رسائل يوسف التي وجدها حسن في المجلد، لم تكن رسائل غرامية وكفى، ولكنها تعلن بوجود وعداً اوإتفاق على الزواج، وفيها إستنكار لها بالإسراع للحضور له بالأبيض. وكان حسن طبعاً قرأها وأحضرها معه. ورسائل نجمة ليوسف تؤكد وجود إتفاق على الزواج بعد الخلاص من حسن. وبطبيعة الحال لم يكن لحسن مجال للإطلاع على رسائل نجمة. والرسالة التي قيل إن حسن وجدها في اللحظات الأخيرة و وصفت بأنها من ضمن رسائلها الغرامية ليوسف، لم يكن واضحاً هي أي الرسائل التي عرضت في القضية، و لم يكن واضحاً ماذا كان فيها.
ذهب حسن مباشرة. إلي المنزل الذي تسكن فيه نجمة، وكان الوقات حوالي العاشرة صباحاً. و وجدها وقابلته ببرود وهدوء، وذهبا إلي مكان عملها ورجعها. ودخلا في الحجرة، وأنتقلا إلي الأخرى. وما يعتقد كان قصد حسن من كل هذا، لم يكن سوى أن يقطع صلتها بعشيقها وبالأبيض ويأخذها معه إلي المجلد لتكون بجانبه. لم يكن بينهما حديث مسموع وهما معاً في الحجرة، ويبدو إن نجمة كانت باردة صامتة واجمة. وشعر حسن بأنها لا تريد أن تذهب معه وأنها مصممة على البقاء في الأبيض، وفي هذه اللحظة أستسل سكينه التي كانت في ملابسه وطعنها الطعنة القاتلة.
والسؤال المهم هو هل في هذه الظروف وقع الإستفزاز بمعناه القانوني الذي يخفف الجريمة من القتل العمد إلي القتل الجنائي.
إن الإستفزاز هو الحالة النفسية والعصبية التي يصاب بها المتهم متأثراً بأي فعل أو سلوك يصدر من المجني عليه، يحيث يكون المتهم فاقد الشعور والإحساس بطريقة فجائية و مؤقتة، وغير قادر على تملك أعصابه وتحكيم عقله. ولابد لهذا من أن يكون الفعل الإستفزازي شديداً وعنفياً في وقعه وتأثيره على نفس المتهم، وبالدرجة التي تثير غضبه الشديد، الذي يفقد في لحظة شعوره وإحساسه ويفقد أيضاً المقدرة على التحكم في تصرفاته. ولابد أيضاً من أن يكون الفعل الإستفزازي قد وقع عليه بطريقة مفاجئة بدون تقوع وأنه إرتكب جريمة في حالة الإنفعال وحدة العاطفة فقدان الشعور والإحساس يجب أن يتحد عنصران أولها شدة وعنف الفعل أو السلوك الإستفزازي، وثانيهما عنصر المفاجأة وعدم التوقع. ونتيجة لهما حصلت للشخص حالة فقدان السيطرة على نفسه وتصرفاته وفي تلك الحالة وقعت منه الجريمة.
وقد أصبح واضحاً إن المقياس درجة فقدان السيطرة على التصرفات في مقابل الفعل أو السلوك الإستفزازي، هو مستوى الشخص العادي وهو في البيئة التي نشأ فيها، والمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه. لأن نظرته إلي الأشياء تتكيف بسلوك تلك البيئة أو ذلك المجتمع. ومع أهمية القاعدة و أخذها دائماً في الإعتبار فإن الأهم هو إخراج الشخص ذي الإحساس الشاذ غير المتلائم مع أخلاق وتقاليد أهل مجتمعه.
لا يوجد خلاف في أن سلوك الزوجة المشين أو المريب يعتبر فعلاً أو سلوكاً إستفزاياً لزوجها، وهذا في أغلب المجتمعات بما فيها مجتمع المسيرية. والخلاف في درجة شدة الإستفزاز وفجائيته التي نتج عنه ذلك السلوك. إن القاعدة التي هي حصول الإستفزاز الشديد المفاجئ عندما يجد الزوج زوجته في المضجع مع شخص آخر، ليست على إطلاقها. فإذا كان الزوج يعلم إن زوجته لها صلات غير شريفة مع عشيق لها، وكتم ذلك في نفسه وصار يترصد لها. وليلة الحادث خرجت الزوجة، معتقدة إن زوجها لا يعلم شيئاً عن خروجها. وسارت، وسار الزوج خلفها متخفياً، حتى دخلت منزل عشيقها، وأنتظر قليلاً حتى صارت في المضجع مع عشيقها، هنا دخل عليهما وقتلهما. فإن هذه الحالة أعتبرت في الهند ليست حالة إستفزاز شديد ومفاجئ، بل أعتبرت حالة إنتقام وتشفي. إن الزوج هنا يعلم بسلوك زوجته وليس غريباً أن تحمل من إتصالها بعشيقها. وفي مثال ثالث: كان للزوجة عشيق تتردد عليه، وطلب منها زوجها أن تقطع علاقتها به وهي رفضت، وعلى إثر ذلك وقعت بينهما مشاجرة وفي أثنائها أشتد غضبه فقتلها. أعتبر رفضها لقطع علاقتها مع عشيقها ليس فعلاً إستفزازياً شديداً ومفاجئاً.
في بعض القضايا أعتبر إعتراف الزوجة بالخيانة الزوجية، فعلاً إستفزازياً مفاجئاً إذا كان الزوج خالي الذهن عن أي سلوك سيئ كانت الزوجة تمارسه، ولم تكن تثاوره أي شكوك في عفتها وعصمتها. وإن سماعه لإعترافها لأول مرة وبدون مقدمات، ينطوي على عنصر المفاجأة. وأما إذا كان الإعتراف بالخيانة قد سبقه علم الزوج بها أو علمه بسلوك الزوجة الذي يوحي بإعترافها للخيانة أو يوجد في نفسه الشكوك نحو عفتها، فإن عنصر المفاجأة قد ينعدم فيه أو يكون ضعيفاً أو ليس بالدرجة التي تلهب الشعور وتفقد المقدرة على تملك التصرفات.
في القضية الإنجليزية التي قتلت فيها الزوجة لضيقها من سوء معاملته لها، قال اللورد كودارد ما معناه وهو ما نقلته المحكمة الكبرى في حكمها في هذه القضية و أعتمدت عليه.
الإستفزاز هو أي فعل أو سلسلة أفعال أتى بها المتوفى نحو الجاني، من شأنها أن تسبب لأي شخص إعتيادي فقدان السيطرة على نفسه فجأة ومؤقتاً، يخضعه للعاطفة التي تجلعه في لحظتها ليس مالكاً لقواه العقلية. ويكون ذلك قد وقع بالفعل. أما الغيظ أو السخط أو إثارة الإضطراب النفسي الشديد، أو السلوك طويل الأمد الذي يسبب الألام والقلق، لا يكون بمفرده منتجاً للإستفزاز في معناه القانوني. وبالطبع كلما بعدت الحادثة عن الجريمة كلما قل الإعتماد عليها. والسلوك الذي يتسم بسوء المعاملة المتكرر المستمر قد يكون فعلاً مستحقاً لملامة ولزمه ، أكثر من كونه فعلاً فجائياً إستفزازياً يقابل بالقتل.
كانت الحياة الزوجية بين حسن ونجمة في الفترة الأخيرة التي كانت حوالي السنة حياة غير سعيدة، والسبب فيها إن حسن بالإضافة إلي زوجته الثانية تزوج بالثالثة أشتدت المشاكل حتى وصلت إلي الطلاق والرجعة. وصارت نجمة تضيق بحسن وتحاول أن تضيق عليه ولكي تظفر منه بالطلاق الذي لا رجعة فيه وقبل الحادث الأخير بأيام وجد حسن رسائل يوسف لنجمة. وهي رسائل تدل على علاقة عميقة وحب مكشوف. وفهم أن تضيق عليه لكي تظفر منه بالطلاق الذي لا رجعة فيه. وقبيل الحادث الأخير بايام وجد سلوكها الذي أقل ما يقال عنه إنه يجلب الشك و الظنون في عفتها وعصمتها. وكتب لها مبدياً شكوكه، وردت عليه بخطابها الذي كان واضحاً فيه إنها ليست له ولا تريد العودة له. فهذا زاد شكوكه وربما قربها إلي درجة اليقين. وحضر إلي الأبيض لكي يقطع علاقتها مع حبيبها ولا يتم قطع تلك العلاقة إلا برجوعها معه إلي المجلد. وقد قابلته ببرود و وجوم وأظهرت له عدم رغبتها في الرجوع معه. وأنتهت القصة بقتلها.
لا شك في إن سلوك نجمة كان سلوكاً مثيراً للشعور ولكن ماهي درجته من الشدة، وما هي درجته من الفجائية. إن أي شخص عادي في مثل البيئة التي يعيش فيها حسن، كان يتوقع من خطاب نجمة الأخير أنها لن تعود معه إلي المجلد. إن الرفض للعودة معه في حد ذاته، ليس إستفزازاً شديداً، حتى إذا صاحبه إمتناعها عن القسم بقطع علاقتها مع عشيقها. كما ذكر حسن في أقواله التي لم تقبل من ناحية الوقائع. تمثل في سلسلة من الأفعال التي تجلب لزوجها المتهم عدم الرضي والغضب والقلق والإضطراب النفسي. وهو نوع من فساد الحياة الزوجية الذي يؤدي في النهاية إلي الإنفصال و الطلاق وليس أكثر من ذلك. كما يمكن أن يقال إن سلوك نجمة بالرغم مما وجدته من حسن من سؤ المعاملة، كان سلوكاً مستحقاً للملامة والمذمة ولكنه لم يمكن مصدر إستفزاز شديد ومفاجئ بحيث يثور فيه شعور حسن بالدرجة التي تفقده السيطرة على نفسه إلي أن يصل إلي قتلها.
لهذه الأسباب فإني أؤيد إدانة المتهم بالقتل العمد تحت المادة 251 من قانون عقوبات، و أؤيد الحكم عليه بالإعدام.
ملحوظة ( السابقة كانت في ظل القانون القديم واصبحت المادة 251 التي تعاقب علي القتل العمد في القانون الجنائي لعام 1991م هي المادة (130)
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا يااستاذ ع الثقافه القانونيه المجانيه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*والله يا استاذ ابراهيم القضاء ده صعب جدا
                        	*

----------

